# Another upgrade thread.



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

After a visit from Tony today, I have found myself with a new HX machine.

Kind of ran out of beans before I could get it dialled in but managed to steam some hot chocolate - it's a joy to steam.

The milk just gallops around the jug.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That's sweet. Vario definitely looks as if it's sulking in the corner


----------



## welshrarebit (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah it does look a little puny.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

The vario probably gets the most use, actually.

Any thoughts on dialling in?

And anyone got any spare beans ready to go?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Looking great (and very shiny !)


----------

